# 5 sự thật đáng quan ngại về chiếc nệm bẩn



## nguyenlamtgn (17/12/19)

Việc ngủ cùng một chiếc nệm (đệm) bẩn sẽ khiến bạn vô cùng khó chịu, ngứa ngáy khắp người và khó có được giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn. Hơn thế nữa, sống chung với  "ổ vi khuẩn" luôn là mối nguy hiểm đe dọa sức khỏe của bạn mỗi ngày. Bài viết này Thegioinem.com sẽ giúp bạn nhận ra  "5 Sự Thật Đáng Quan Ngại Về Chiếc Nệm (Đệm) Bẩn", cùng tìm hiểu để phòng tránh  nhé.

Với hơn 1/3 thời gian trong cuộc đời bạn đều dành cho việc ngủ và nghỉ ngơi thư giản trên chiếc giường thân yêu. Vậy hà cớ gì mà không chủ động giặt giũ, vệ sinh phòng ốc để mang lại bầu không khí trong lành, "dễ thở" nào. 

Việc ngủ cùng một chiếc nệm (đệm) bẩn sẽ khiến bạn vô cùng khó chịu, ngứa ngáy khắp người và khó có được giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn. Hơn thế nữa, sống chung với  "ổ vi khuẩn" luôn là mối nguy hiểm đe dọa sức khỏe của bạn mỗi ngày.  Cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu "5 Sự Thật Đáng Quan Ngại Về Chiếc Nệm (Đệm) Bẩn" và cách phòng tránh nhé!!

_



_
_5 Sự Thật Đáng Quan Ngại Về Chiếc Nệm (Đệm) Bẩn - Thegioinem.com_​
*Giường, nệm ngủ bẩn có thể ẩn chứa những nguy cơ gì?*
Theo tiến sỹ Phillp Tierno thì giường ngủ là nơi tích tụ khá nhiều mạt bụi, tế bào chết của da, mồ hôi và hàng tá thứ linh tinh bám trên bề mặt nệm...Từ đó sẽ sản sinh ra vi khuẩn, nấm mốc, rệp, bọ...gây ra những nguy hại khôn lường cho sức khỏe. Điển hình như:

*1. Ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ*
Việc phải đầu ấp tai gối với chiếc gối, ga đã thấm đượm vệt ố vàng và thậm chí là mùi ẩm mốc lâu ngày của chiếc nệm (đệm) luôn là nổi kinh hoàng khi nghĩ đến. Điều này khiến bạn gặp rất nhiều phiền toái, trước hết là một giấc ngủ không trọn vẹn, trong người luôn cảm thấy bứt rứt, khó chịu và không thể nào chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ một cách dễ dàng.





Mùi hôi, mạt bụi..làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ

Bên cạnh đó, mùi hôi bốc lên từ chăn ga gối nệm bẩn còn khiến bạn bị mất ngủ, cũng chính vì thế ngày hôm sau bạn sẽ cảm thấy cơ thể vô cùng mệt mỏi, tâm trí rối loạn, mất tập trung. Nếu như cứ để cho tình trạng này kéo dài nó còn làm cho sức khỏe bị giảm sút nghiêm trọng.

*2. Viêm nhiễm các bệnh về da*
Làn da chính là bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp với chăn, ga, gối, nệm thường xuyên nhất. Do vậy, những vật dụng sinh hoạt hàng ngày này không được vệ sinh thường xuyên nó sẽ khiến da bị dị ứng và có thể gây ra những hậu quả nghiêm trọng như: mụn trứng cá, mụn cám, nổi mẩn đỏ, mề đay,...Thậm chí nặng hơn có thẻ bị viêm nhiễm da, nhiễm trùng, nấm,..

_



_
_Viêm nhiễm các bệnh về da do chăn, ga, gối, nệm bẩn_​
*3. Gây ra các bệnh về đường hô hấp*
Không những tác động nguy hại đến da mà chăn, ga, gối nệm bẩn còn tác động đến cả hệ hô hấp. Các mạt bụi bám trên nệm, gối, ga, bẩn dễ dàng len lõi vào cơ thể buộc phổi phải tiếp nhận một lượng khí ô nhiễm chứa đầy ngay cơ mắc phải các bệnh như: hen suyễn, viêm mũi dị ứng, viêm phổi, viên đường hô hấp mãn tính.

Khi ra đường chúng ta luôn che chắn cẩn thận để bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi khói bụi, nhưng lại quên mất ngay trong chính căn nhà của mình - 1 địa bàn dường như khá thân thuộc ấy là ẩn chứa nhiều vi sinh vật mà khó có thể nhận biết bằng mắt thường đến vậy? Thử nghĩ lại xem đã bao lâu rồi bạn chưa giặt giũ, chăn, ga, gối và vệ sinh chiếc nệm nào??

_



_
_Nguy cơ gây ra các bệnh về đường hô hấp_​
*4. Mắc bệnh về thoái hóa cột sống cổ, lưng*
Nệm quá cũ, không được vệ sinh và bảo quản đúng cách cũng là một trong số các nguyên nhân ảnh hưởng đến sự nâng đỡ cho cột sống lưng và cổ. Đặc biệt là đối với những ai mắc phải chứng đau lưng, thoát vị đĩa đệm.

Trải qua một thời gian sử dụng các sợi vải dễ dàng bị mục nát hoặc vi sinh vật ăn mòn nệm khiến cho cấu trúc nệm không còn nguyên vẹn như lúc ban đầu. Nệm sẽ có tình trạng bị trũng, lún nhiều chỗ, đỗ đàn hội kém khiến cho máu không được tuần hoàn tốt, lưng không được cố định và dễ gây ra tình trạng ê ẩm, nhức người sau khi thức dậy.

_



_
_Nằm nệm cũ bị trũng, lún lâu này gây ra không ít ảnh hưởng cho cột sống_​
*5. Ảnh hưởng đến hạnh phúc gia đình*
Việc mất ngủ sẽ khiến các thành viên trong gia đình không thoải mái, hay cáu gắt, quạo quọ. Thậm chí, mất ngủ về lâu về dài sẽ để lại hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng như gương mặt phờ phạc, hốc hác, làn da tái sạm, thể trạng thiếu sức sống hoặc mắc phải các chúng bệnh về thần kinh.

*Các phòng ngừa 5 nguy hiểm tiềm ẩn nói trên*
Việc giặt giũ chăn, ga, gối, nệm định kỳ là điều thiết yếu nên làm thường xuyên và có hẳn một lịch trình thì càng tốt. Mặc dù nệm luôn được bảo về bởi lớp drap và áo nệm hỗ trợ nhưng mồ hôi vẫn dễ dàng thấm hút vào trong nệm, theo thời gian thì đây là nơi sinh sản và trú ngụ của hàng tá vi khuẩn, nấm.

Chính vì thế mà Thegioinem.com muốn gửi đến các bạn lời khuyên, kèm khoảng thời gian định kỳ nêm làm vệ sinh các vật dụng phòng ngủ như sau:

1. Chọn mua khoảng 2-3 bộ chăn, ga, bao gối để thay thế khi cần.

2. Áp dụng chế độ giặt chăn, ga, vỏ gối mỗi tuần và vệ sinh nệm hằng tháng. đặc biệt cần thuê đội vệ sinh chuyên dụng để làm sạch nệm khoảng 6 tháng/ lần để giảm thiểu tác hại đến sức khỏe.

3. Cần chú ý đến việc thay mới chăn, ga, gối, nệm khi đã đến hạn. Cụ thể như sau:
- Nệm: Từ 5-10 năm tùy thuộc vào dòng sản phẩm nhà bạn đang dùng.
- Gối: Từ 1-2 năm
- Cuối cùng là 1 năm cho drap giường, bao gối và 15-25 năm cho chăn (mền)

4. Tạo bầu không khí thoáng mát, khô ráo cho phòng ngủ bằng việc mở cửa sổ đón gió đón nắng và không chất quá nhiều đồ đạc.

5. Hút bụi và lau dọn phòng ngủ cũng là một giải pháp phù hợp.


----------

